

Free HTML5 Kindle Book - phpluver
http://www.amazon.com/Robin-Nixons-HTML5-Course-ebook/dp/B005FCIVLS

======
fridek
You might want to read this review from one of buyers:

"This isn't really the place for this comment but I have to say it...Haven't
read the book yet but I thought I would check it out as I could borrow it free
with my Amazon Prime account (first time borrowing a book). It listed as
$0.00. I "purchased" it and it appears that I was charged $9.99. Not the end
of the world but the Amazon user experience is still the worst out there. How
can you tell me it's $0.00 then charge me $9.99? With further investigation i
found there should be a borrow it now link. I went back to the page and looked
everywhere for that link and couldn't find it. I also can't find a way to
remedy this problem. Guess I'll be more cautious when using Amazon Prime in
the future. I come back and give the book a rating after reading... giving the
author the benefit of the doubt for the moment and putting in a 4 star
ratting. They shouldn't be punished for Amazon's shortfall."

I love this guy's attitude, BTW. Lost $10, keeps calm, rates book 4/5.

------
bentruyman
Don't bother with this book, at all. I'm just skimming through it and the
author encourages the use of the font element, styling properties of elements
like bgcolor. In other examples, he inlines CSS styles onto the elements — if
that wasn't bad enough he's doing so in the `class` attribute, not the `style`
attribute...

Other things that irk me is he keeps using the term "tags" instead of elements
and "arguments" instead of properties.

------
chrisacky
These aren't free. Do not click the link.

~~~
mrsebastian
I ordered it just now -- came up as $0.00 on the sales invoice thingee.

~~~
mrsebastian
Here's a screenie of the invoice: <http://cl.ly/193w1q3Y230e040g2u2M>

------
Tyrannosaurs
UK link (currently showing as free and my receipts both say free):

[http://www.amazon.co.uk/Robin-Nixons-HTML5-Course-
ebook/dp/B...](http://www.amazon.co.uk/Robin-Nixons-HTML5-Course-
ebook/dp/B005FCIVLS/ref=sr_1_2?s=digital-text&ie=UTF8&qid=1326198325&sr=1-2)

~~~
iamichi
Yeah, I just got it from Amazon UK for free too. I checked the invoice and it
all says £0.

------
kittxkat
It's not even through Amazon.co.uk available for me:
<http://i.imgur.com/tyB57.png>. Ugh, I hate country restrictions!

Since it is free, would it be legal for anyone to send it to me?

~~~
kittxkat
Ah, nevermind, it's also free on Amazon.de: [http://www.amazon.de/Robin-
Nixons-HTML5-Course-ebook/dp/B005...](http://www.amazon.de/Robin-Nixons-
HTML5-Course-ebook/dp/B005FCIVLS/ref=sr_1_1?s=digital-
text&ie=UTF8&qid=1326200724&sr=1-1) and [http://www.amazon.de/Robin-Nixons-
Crash-Course-ebook/dp/B006...](http://www.amazon.de/Robin-Nixons-Crash-Course-
ebook/dp/B006PIW4IM/ref=sr_1_2?s=digital-text&ie=UTF8&qid=1326200724&sr=1-2)

------
fauldsh
<http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/685/capturexff.png/>

Costs for me.

------
SeanNieuwoudt
It costs $11.99.

~~~
phpluver
What?? <http://screencast.com/t/iJFhd4WBn2>

------
piers
Just to confirm, it is free (if you're in the UK) but the link above is for
the US version which isn't free.

------
peterhi
I can confirm that (in the UK at least) this book is free. I'll go and have a
look at the CSS book too.

------
phpluver
US only I guess

~~~
pugnusferreus
Works for me. In Melbourne, Australia

